# Custom embroidery file?



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey all,
Im new to the site and was wondering if anyone had could help me understand how to convert this file to dst? Im trying to create an image for embroidery and just am finding myself unable to figure this out. Would really appreciate any help
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Aceweil, and welcome to TSG. I've asked a moderator to move this thread to the Digital Photography & Imaging forum. We have a member, Noyb, that can usually help people that request a graphics file conversion to a DST file. You may want to add another post with the desired dimensions (in inches) of the embroidered area. You may also need to specify which areas, if any, need to be filled in with white thread (i.e. all white areas or just the stripes between the other colored areas.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's this look ????


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. It looks amazing. The only question I had was if it could be made as a 2 inch by 2 inch version? The item I am hoping to place it on can only fit a 2 inch by 2 inch item. Do you think that would be possible? Otherwise, it looks perfect! Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

At ~~ half the size, We'll start loosing resolution ... Thread is not as good as an inkjet


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

I can provide the image in a much bigger size...would that help? What if it were this size? Could it be made as a 2 inch by 2 inch DST file?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

No Help ... It's the final stitch size (thread size) that is determining the resolution.
I'm having to downsize your original for my digitizer.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

im so useless when it comes to technology So is a 2 inch by 2 inch version only doable with a smaller size image? what pixel size would be ideal for that? Im sorry if im asking too much here, just interested


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The stitch (thread) resolution is fixed ... And so is the needle placement accuracy.
And it's not very good.
The smaller it gets, the worse it'll look.
Measuring it in pixels will be misleading


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Im just trying to provide an image size that would be capable of being created as a 2 inch by 2 inch DST file. I guess my lack of computer knowledge is making that a challenge. Im sorry if i am not being clear. what about this version?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

FYI .. the first thing I do is size your image for ~2x2 inches in Photoshop.
Then I place it on a canvas size of 4.7 inches .. The maximum size for my digitizer (hoop size).
Then I make it a bmp .. Send it to my digitizer that outlines it as attached.
then I have to digitize "within the lines" .. at this point, the resolution is fixed


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

what is the dpi that you are basing the image size on? If i can figure out how to transfer the dpi I can get it to be the 2 inch by 2 inch size you would need. Is that correct? Im just thinking that if I can get the image in the size that is needed 2 be 2x2 resizing or editing wouldn't be necessary? Am I envisioning this incorrectly? I imagine I am way off, but I am so new to this I have no idea


----------



## tweak_four17 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if you would be able to convert these two files for me please? Both about 2.5-3 inches tall..thank you in advance!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Aceweil said:


> what is the dpi that you are basing the image size on?


It's not me ... It's the digitizer as in the attached bmp ..... it does the final sizing .. (downsizing)
About the only control we have is to edit the image so it's not as detailed ... or add/remove where necessary.


> Am I envisioning this incorrectly?


You might say that


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

so what needs to be done to have it look as amazing as the initial file, but as a 2 x 2 version? I am so lost now. I guess the question is what needs to happen (be provided) for it to look as perfect as it does in that initital version, but as 2x2 rather than 4x4? a bmp file that is 2 x2??


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

is this a version that makes the process possible? Im sorry if this is way off. I just was wondering if this would do...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The color/white boarders will kill it .. they're way too small


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I didn't think I could do this one, but I had to try.
Whatcha think ???


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

I will stop asking after this, but in your opinion, what would be the smallest it could be made and still look good? I am trying to embroider it onto a hat and am curious if that would be possible since obviously 4 in x 4 in is too big. WHat do you think?


----------



## tweak_four17 (Aug 20, 2012)

That looks killer! Thanks alot!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And how's this ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Aceweil said:


> obviously 4 in x 4 in is too big. WHat do you think?


Get a ruler and give me the max 
I was thinking about editing the white stripes to make them bigger .. Not sure about the gold star yet.
will have to see how it looks .. the stitch order is also a determining factor.
are you sure 3 inches is too big


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

tweak_four17 said:


> That looks killer! Thanks alot!


I want to see a picture of the final stitched result  that was interesting


----------



## tweak_four17 (Aug 20, 2012)

Noyb said:


> And how's this ???


Is it possible for the bottom portion that looks like feet to be individual so the threads don't jump across the Gao like that or does that make things harder? Otherwise I love it!


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Im gonna go get a ruler and measure this out What if the gold sun was moved further to the right on the image so it wasn't on the edge, would that be easier? Maybe I can try and find a version like that? But I am gonna go get this measured out regardless


----------



## tweak_four17 (Aug 20, 2012)

Noyb said:


> I want to see a picture of the final stitched result  that was interesting


You got it!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Aceweil said:


> Im gonna go get a ruler and measure this out  What if the gold sun was moved further to the right on the image so it wasn't on the edge, would that be easier? Maybe I can try and find a version like that? But I am gonna go get this measured out regardless


Great ... Possibly ... I can do that, no need to look for another version ... I'll wait 
Might have to continue tomorrow anyway, It's getting late


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure about the size of the star Yet .. But I moved it
Made the white stripes (now gray) bigger/fatter
Will probably need to make the Red and Blue in the pan handle bigger ... will that be OK ???


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Noyb said:


> Great ... Possibly ... I can do that, no need to look for another version ... I'll wait
> Might have to continue tomorrow anyway, It's getting late


So the problem is with the height. Once it gets over 2 1/2 inches it just doesn't fit on the front of the hat. Let me know what you think, but it seems like hats just don't have more than 2 or slightly more than 2 inches of height to them. Dissapointing.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Any way to edit (trim) the image to reduce the height and keep the width the same ???
essentially .. make the width bigger .. (thinking aspect ratio)
Trim down the Blue, Red and Green


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

how about this version? I got it to 2 inches wide, 1.5 height. What do you think? Also, if it is easier to have the sizes in the panhandle more equitably distributed, I am completely fine with that. Whatever would be easier and better quality. I dont care about the distribution at all.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Aceweil said:


> I got it to 2 inches wide, 1.5 height.


I need a much higher dpi .. But I see how you changed the Aspect Ratio.
Here's my version .. I'm thinking we need larger star points ... your thoughts ?????


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Bigger star points = less points.
Here's another version ????
What image editor are you using ???


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

That version looks great. The thing is, that the coloring is the flag of that country. So in reality its the sun, not a star. Again, this is me talking with no knowledge whatsoever but what if I just found a completely different image of the sun? Could that be layered on top where the star was? What do you think???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It is layered in my working Photoshop file .. and I could do that.
But it's too detailed (small) to embroidery .. That's why I tried to simplify it.
At this small size, The points and the inner ring will disappear.
Edit .... See the Sun in Post #5


----------



## tweak_four17 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Noyb, just curious if you had seen my last post re: the Triforce symbol and if it was possible to not have the stitching jump across the gap like that? Have it do it in multiple parts so it is separate or something? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

tweak_four17 said:


> if it was possible to not have the stitching jump across the gap like that?


It can't be helped ... Threads joining separate areas can be cut off if your machine doesn't do it automatically.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

The sun in post 5 looks great. I imagine it would look better when more in the blue like in post 33, but honestly, that would be the only change i could see. Essentially, I think the newest version you did, but with the ring around the star like post 5 is as close to perfect as anyone is going to be able to do. Just my thoughts...what do you think??


----------



## tweak_four17 (Aug 20, 2012)

Noyb said:


> It can't be helped ... Threads joining separate areas can be cut off if your machine doesn't do it automatically.


Ah ok. Thanks alot for your help!! I'll be sure to get a pic uploaded once I get it done


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Aceweil said:


> The sun in post 5 looks great.


Here it is in the new size ..


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont get why it looks so blurry in the patch version, and so clear in the png file. Im sorry I have been so difficult. I get the impression what im hoping for is just not doable. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help. I guess my idea is far less obtainable than I had envisioned. Thanks again for all your efforts


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sewing Thread does not have the same resolution as an Inkjet printer .. Sorry


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

I have one last thought, and if it does't fly I completely understand. Just was thinking how to make it possible
What if the pan handle part was all blue like the rest of the top section? No grey or red in that part of the image, and then additionally the sun was larger taking up a larger percentage of the main blue part so as to increase its clarity? You think that could effect its quality?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Removing the detail in the pan handle will help.
The "clarity" of the sun was what I was working on in post #33 by reducing the detail.
Increasing the size of the current Sun logo will not help that much (if any) .. The percentage of available increase will be little.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

what about this sun image?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks better to me ????


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

I think my thick head is finally understanding what you were saying about what impacts clarity......found two options i thought might solve that. All the rays are separate so less issues with clarity? See attached


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sun rays are too small .. Separated rays are also a killer.
Even Sun in post 45 could use fatter Sun rays .. More like those in post #33


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've fattened the Pan Handle and used the Sun from post #33 ... (not that it makes much difference)
I've also outlined the White stripes and the Yellow Sun in hopes it'll look a little better .. (sharper)
What do you think ????


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Forum newbie here and an embroidery design digitizer. I'm available to assist with questions that relate to digitizing for embroidery. Just for fun I manually digitized Aceweil's design and have attached a screen shot of it (at least I hope I did it right).

Most auto-digitizing applications like clean, sharp image files to convert into an embroidery stitch file. Think cartoon style simple clipart. Sometimes an image file will need to be redrawn or tweaked before it will result in a usable embroidery file such as Noyb has to so with outlining to get his Janome software to recognize the various design areas.

Thread isn't ink so very small designs must be very basic. A design drawn with crayons can be digitized perfectly in every detail. When the image uses hairline width lines for details those usually cause problems. Small text is limited to about .2" tall in a simple block font if manually digitized. 

Duane


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard  ... That looks pretty good.
Can you attach your embroidery file .. I want to see how it looks in BuzzXplore's popup
I've been wondering if other digitizers can get more detailed than I can.


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure can. I'll attach a JEF version in the zip file. Thanks for the welcome. 

I was reading some of the posts you have answered and thought I might be able to help from time to time. The hardest part of digitizing for embroidery is educating.

Duane


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks .. Now I'm wondering if my Buzzxplore Preview is very accurate ???
But a preview of your pattern looks a little better than mine.
What digitizer are you using ??


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

I use Wilcom's Embroidery Studio.

Your preview may use the display resolution so that might make a difference. I use 1920x1200 on a 25" LCD monitor which gives me lots of work space. One thing you can try to test that is to print the preview to a PDF printer driver which should let you set the print resolution. If you use 600 dpi, it should look pretty good.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow SignalPunch that looks amazing. Thank you for taking a shot at that. Do you think you could move the sun slightly to the right so that its fully on the image? Not sure if im being clear at all? Also, could you provide the dst file for that? WOuld reaaally appreciate it! Thanks again and it looks amazing!!!


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

I would not normally release a design without doing a test stitchout so this is "as is". I make no guarantee as to its' usability.

Duane


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

That looks amazing. I really mean that. Exactly what I had in mind. So, what are your thoughts on the best way of getting this onto a specific hat I have? Do you have any reccomendations for a company? Would it be best to look for a company that has a specific kind of machine? How complicated would it be to have such a thing done? I live in NYC so embroidery companies are pretty vast, so want to make sure im able to have it as close to what you have produced as possible. Just your thoughts in general Thanks again for the work. I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't recommend a particular company as 99% of what I do is just digitizing for customers. You would need to find a small embroidery business that is willing to do a quantity of one using a design that they did not digitize themselves. (Most embroidery firms insist on digitizing designs inhouse so they have complete control over the whole process.)

Any firm with cap hoops can handle the job but the big firms won't even hold the door for you to exit if all you need is one or two of something. If you can find someone nearby with a 6-needle Brother or Babylock machine, they would likely have a cap hoop as would most places with 10 or 15 needle machines. These would be single head machines whose owners thrive on small jobs. Even a shop with one or two small multi-head machines might have a single head just for small jobs.

The version I posted is digitized from the bottom up as much as possible (for caps) but, since I didn't test it, it might not stitch perfectly. It has very little underlay. Caps are usually hooped in the curve as opposed to in the flat like a shirt or jacket. As a result cap designs are more likely to be off in registration (things don't quite line up right).

Just be aware that a 6-panel cap with a center seam may end up with a little hump or dip in the center of the design. And the design may work fine on a structured cap but look like crap on an unstructured cap or a cap with a very coarse weave.

Duane


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

I see. I was thinking actually of having it placed on a 5 panel hat similar to this. Do you think that would be realistic if I could find a place willing to embroider for me?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B008A0TXEG/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

It looks like it should do very well. The backstrap being opened would make it easier for the embroiderer to hoop and it looks to be a pretty fair fabric for embroidery.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

great. Thanks so much for all your feedback.


----------



## tweak_four17 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a pic of how it turned out..looks awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the pic ... I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Crazy timing...I picked up my hat today....came out great!


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Duane,
Im not sure if you saw the image I posted of the end product from the file you helped me with, but it came out amazing. I was wondering if you could give this one a shot as well? Same idea, just with the map ok Kenya where I grew up as the image. Let me know if it would be possible and thanks again for the help. It really came out amazing.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That one was Duane's .. Much better than I can do.
I'm sure he has to spend a lot more time on it .. than my auto digitizing software takes.
If he can get to it .. and so he won't have to ask, You got a picture ??


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Aceweil,

I did see the photo. Glad you like it. I'm currently tied up embroidering shirts for a local company so I don't know if I will get to your second request. In any case, you'll need to post the artwork and note the fabric it would go on and the size the finished design needs to be.

If someone else doesn't get it done for you, I may have time early next week.

Duane


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Duane,
Thanks for getting back to me. I tried to include the image earlier. Sorry about that.
I am hoping to put it on a baseball hat like above. So I guess the same size 2" X 2" that the namibia version came out to be? Let me know what you think and hopefully the image attached this time! Thanks again for everything


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Aceweil,

Got my shirt job done so here's a design file for you to try. It's provided "as is" for use on one or two caps.

Duane


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

hey Duane,
Thanks! It looks fantastic! Do you think it would be possible to make the bottom of the left spear not hang off the map or is that just a reality of the image? It looks better than I expected honestly, but was just thinking it would look better on the hat possibly? Also, I hope you don't think im using these for any kind of mass production. All are one of a kind for my personal use only Truth be told, I don't think I could find someone else who would want one anyways but wanted to make sure you didn't think I was making money or sales from the work you've done. Makes me appreciate the help that much more. Thanks again!
Aaron


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

maybe now im being OCD, but i can't help it. Im a perfectionist Last inquiry, and if im being too demanding please just say so.....Could it be possible to have the bottom of the spears line up rather than the one on the right being longer? I don't mean to come across as unapreciative or unsatisfied, just slightly crazy. If its a pain in the butt or uninteresting to you, i will be more than content with this! As they say, beggars cant be choosers so just say no if its not ok with you.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

could i throw one more image your way? I bought two baseball hats and would love to try this image I love.....im kinda hooked now never considered how creative embroidery can be


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll stand by the artwork which has the right hand spear with a longer haft. If you need those and the spearheads white just have the embroiderer assign them as white when you have the cap done.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha! I was referencing the second version, so you are definitely not seeing things


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

SignalPunch said:


> I'll stand by the artwork which has the right hand spear with a longer haft. If you need those and the spearheads white just have the embroiderer assign them as white when you have the cap done.


cool. Thanks again. Love it


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe this is too many colors, or too much....or more importantly you're done helping me out...but I wanted to throw it out there nonetheless..worth a shot! what do you think?


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Aceweil,

That would appear to be someone else's copyrighted artwork. I try not to get myself in trouble in that regard. It isn't always easy to find out who an image belongs to but this one popped up with one search, sorry.

Duane


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

Im sorry...didn't realize it was copyrighted. so if someone has produced an image, its illegal to put it onto a hat in this instance, or a tshirt or something even if its for personal use?


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

You are correct. <sigh> I've turned down paying jobs because we couldn't get permission to use an image. Your flags returned dozens (hundreds) of images from as many web sites so I felt safe in doing those for you.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

So does something popular like the coca cola logo apply to those rules? I have always wondered about those kind of rules when the end product is not for sale, but rather personal use.


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

There is no such thing as a "personal use" exception. Coca-Cola owns the copyright and trademark. That's the case for all logos or other artwork or images on the Internet (and text for that matter). It's all copyrighted. It's widely disregarded but business owners have to be vigilant and not violate someone else's intellectual property rights.


----------



## Aceweil (Aug 20, 2012)

gotcha


----------



## vjw_65 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aceweil said:


> Hey all,
> Im new to the site and was wondering if anyone had could help me understand how to convert this file to dst? Im trying to create an image for embroidery and just am finding myself unable to figure this out. Would really appreciate any help
> Thanks,
> Aaron


dst is an embroidery format, not an image format 
What OS are you running? What embroidery software?
Wicom is a free conversion software.
If you want to create an embroidery dst file you need written permission to use that image and
an embroidery digitizing software. Like Embird with Embird Font Engine Embird Studio
or Generations Software approx $2000.00 
PLUS ADD THE TUTORIALS TO LEARN HOW TO USE THOSE PROGRAMS.
Why not hire someone to digitize it for you? Approx. $10.00 to $15.00
They will also need written permission to digitize it !


----------

